# UFC 141: Facebook Prelim Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> PRELIMINARY CARD (Facebook)
> 
> Dong Hyun Kim vs. Sean Pierson
> Efrain Escudero vs. Jacob Volkmann
> ...





> As expected, the remaining preliminary-card fights from this month's "UFC 141: Lesnar vs. Overeem" event will stream live and for free on Facebook, UFC officials recently confirmed with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> The four-bout stream precedes a pay-per-view main card and a two-bout Spike TV "UFC Prelims" special.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26576/remaining-ufc-141-prelims-to-stream-on-facebook.mma


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Is this starting now or in one hour?

:confused02:


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

The Main Card will be in like four hours, so... probably in one hour we can watch the Prelims on Facebook for the last time.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

One hour. Pretty sure it's 440 Ca time according to UFC.com


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn timezones. Its 12:38am here right now. Usually the Facebook fights start at 12:30 or so..

I see Facebook has 4:15/7:15pm PT/ET , but PT/ET is like greek to me. But im guessing 01:15am my time is about right?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Damn timezones. Its 12:38am here right now. Usually the Facebook fights start at 12:30 or so..
> 
> I see Facebook has 4:15/7:15pm PT/ET , but PT/ET is like greek to me. But im guessing 01:15am my time is about right?


Well 4:15 PT is my time and thats exactly a half hour from now. Thats probably a good time.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Wait, should it have started now or in like 30mins?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

20 min from now


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Helwani says Riddle is sick. Fight canceled.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

**** it, I would like to see Riddle. 

For the other hand, it seems theres bad blood between Gamburyan and Nunes so I expect a great fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh, **** Matt Riddle anyway.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, it'd be nice if they listed the time in GMT though


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Does it start soon?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

10 minutes to go, I think.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, I just figured out you can work it out from the time given in the top left hand corner of posts on the forum for non-american timezones that clock is in PT.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeh don't understand why they don't list the times in GMT either...

Timezones confuzzle me :S


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bummed for Riddle, other than him i'm not particulary excited for the prelims shown in FB.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Apparently these are gonna start 15min late due to Riddle being ill


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Still waiting impatiently. 

Damn Riddle....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Efrain is going to get wrestlefucked badly.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Have I messed up my time conversion or should this have started?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Riddle is usually fun to watch but I was actually least excited for that fight on the prelims.

Manny and Diego should be interesting. I don't see Nunes losing this though. 

I think Volkmann runs through Escudero (who I like). Volkmann is an animal on the ground and still extremely underrated. Should be enjoyable to watch his ground display. 

Theres no shame in losing to Ellenberger so this fight for Pierson against the stun gun should show exactly where he's at and the Stun gun is also usually fun to watch... I love watching any high level Judo guy compete in MMA. 


EXCITE!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Have I messed up my time conversion or should this have started?


15 min delay due to riddle fight being cancelled


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Hereeee we goooo..


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Still nothing...

Edit: Just started


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually think Manny takes this if he's not injured(which he always is).

Manny is aggressive which means he can steal a close decision, and at the same time he has great takedowns and Nunes hasn't shown super fantastic takedown defense, although I do think he will stuff a few early.

Manny by close decision.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

but GMT time it should be 11:50 so 15 delay should have still started 25 minutes ago?


blehhh never mind.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This one is tough to call. I think Manny gets KO'd because he's good at it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Nunes-Gamburyan

Awesome fight, Gamburyan has the power and wrestling (Judo) advantage, but Nunes should be slicker on the feet to take the decision.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nunes should be modeling, not fighting. Damn that guy's a stud.

On a more productive note, should be a good fight. Wish it was on the main card personally.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Manny starting SUPER slow.

Diego can continue this for 10 more minutes, Manny needs to increase the tempo and wear Diego out like Kenny did.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Regardless of the takedown, Nunes outstruck him by a mile and stuffed every other takedown attempt.

Round one: Nunes

Strong finish by Diego but Manny landed the big shot, pushed the pace, and got another takedown.

Round two: Manny

Nunes stuffed all the takedown attempts and completely outstruck Manny again.

Round three: Nunes

Should be 29-28 Diego Nunes


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha @ Rogan "He's hurt he's pretending he's not but he's hurt". 

Yeah he sure looked hurt to me. :confused05:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

10-9 Diego


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Manny did what he needed to do but really makes you wonder why he couldn't start the fight like that.

19-19, favour Manny in the last round as Nunes has a tendency to fade.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

29-28 Diego for me!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

29-28 to Nunes for me.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Diego should take it 29-28. Manny really needs to learn how to push dudes against the fence, not sure why he was so in love with intermediate range fighting.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

29-28 Nunes, at least one judge will get it wrong though most likely...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Close fight, could go 29-28 either fighter. I'll go with Nunes


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> 29-28 Diego for me!


Ye beat iz!!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

woo 1 for 1


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> 29-28 Nunes, at least one judge will get it wrong though most likely...


all 3


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

420atalon said:


> 29-28 Nunes, at least one judge will get it wrong though most likely...


Wow, they actually got it right. Was thinking at least one judge would give Manny the first round.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

luckbox said:


> For some reason I can't find the fkn Facebook stream tonight. Anyone hook me up with a link?


http://www.facebook.com/UFC?sk=app_247211121995467#_=_


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

luckbox said:


> For some reason I can't find the fkn Facebook stream tonight. Anyone hook me up with a link?


Just goto the UFC official page and find the live stream thing to click.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice fight, great to see Diego back in the W column.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Give Diego credit, he finished the fight much stronger than he did against Florian, that could've been the difference there.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I disliked the page and then liked it again and it showed up. Up and running.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jacob Volkmann should win this quite easily. Escuedero is a bum.

Volkmann via choke round 2.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll go with Efrain by 2nd round KO.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Hoping Efrain takes this fight. He shouldn't of been cut at all.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Volkmann UD.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He shouldn't have been resigned.

Fabricio freaking Camoes beat him soundly earlier this year.


And as far as his regional circuit opponents, they've been terrible, even for the regional circuit.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Escudero isn't a ufc quality fighter for this division.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Jacob Volkmann should win this quite easily. Escuedero is a bum.
> 
> Volkmann via choke round 2.


Completely agree.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Escuedero's shot in this fight is that Volkmann's slow and relatively uncoordinated ass tries to strike with him and gets knocked out.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Efrain isn't that good of a fighter. Considering who he lost to in the UFC before getting cut though, I didn't agree with. Volkman will most likely take this by UD.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Volkmann via floor hugging.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be amazed if Escudero doesn't quit at some point.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Complete and utter domination by Volkmann on the ground.

Round 1: Volkmann


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

gazh said:


> Volkmann via floor humping.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Fixed.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> Complete and utter domination by Volkmann on the ground.
> 
> Round 1: Volkmann


I didn't see much domination, I just saw him lying on top. He's winning, not dominating.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't believe he just went for that guillotine again after what happened the first round.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Snoozefest


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Volkman = Fitch 1.5

If the crowd is booing now, Fitchy better get a finish or he'll be booed out of the stadium


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

luckbox said:


> Snoozefest


Glad someone said it before I did.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

osmium said:


> Fixed.


Yeah, i was trying to be nice i guess.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight is making me look forward to the Fitch fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Eh, Volkmann missed the opportunity.

He's going to take a decision unless Escudero quits late in the third, which is very possible.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Round 2: Volkmann

This fight is going exactly the way I saw it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Escudero is stupid. Goes for a guillotine every time Volkmann shoots.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Before the fight started Rogan said something about Volkmann wanting a contender... Volkmann is not going to get a contender with performances like this IMO.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

Volkmann shouldn't play with his food so much


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

End this travesty already.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PreyTec said:


> Volkmann shouldn't play with his food so much


By far one of the funniest things I have read in a while.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit, put this in the top-25 fights of all time to show new fans. 

For realz.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Herb Dean is trolling.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

wtf was that.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Volkmann is a beast on the mat. Love to see him fight Hallman, 2 guys who are quality at takedowns. 

5 wins in a row now, he should get someone like Tony Ferguson, Dennis Siver or Evan Dunham next.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Finish Him.....


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

That was some INSANE sub defense!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank god he didn't finish that. I don't wanna see anymore Efrain in the UFC


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, I thought Escudero had that when he readjusted.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, Volkmann was lucky.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

At least 2 minutes were exciting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

God I wanted Efrain to get that choke just cause Volkman annoyed me for 13 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus, that came from nowhere.

30-27 Volkmann...pretty run of the mill stuff outside of the big mistake.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW!! Super close. That MIGHT have been enough to give efrain the last round but it doesn't matter.

Volkmann via UD

2 for 2!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Last minute was more exciting than the entire fight. I wanted him to get that choke. Oh well.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

IB Volkmann is cut.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

rygu said:


> Finish Him.....


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Good thing Volkmann isn't weird or anything.

Did he call out Edgar with that shit performance?


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

That was horrible..


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Probably the worst after fight speech I have ever heard.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow awkward post fight interview much


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

He's better at telling jokes than he is fighting.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

mattandbenny said:


> Volkmann is a beast on the mat. Love to see him fight Hallman, 2 guys who are quality at takedowns.
> 
> 5 wins in a row now, he should get someone like Tony Ferguson, Dennis Siver or Evan Dunham next.


I'd favour him over all three at this point but I'm not sure he will have a job nor his freedom at this point.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

rygu said:


> Good thing Volkmann isn't weird or anything.
> 
> Did he call out Edgar with that shit performance?


Yes, then make a bad joke.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

what´s a glassectomy?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anyone want to help a poor guy like me out here by giving me a functional live stream of the event? 

PPV that is supposed to be showing on my paid television network isn't showing, and I can't find a live stream that doesn't require me to download this and that.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Herb should have just raised his own hand if Escudero got that choke because it doesn't happen without that travesty of a standup.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Frankie would whoop that ass.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dana probably facepalmed so hard.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

What better thing to do after a shit performance against a can, then to call out the ******* LW champ.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Does anyone want to help a poor guy like me out here by giving me a functional live stream of the event?
> 
> PPV that is supposed to be showing on my paid television network isn't showing, and I can't find a live stream that doesn't require me to download this and that.


It's on facebook so there are no streams atm. Check your PMs


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> IB Volkmann is cut.


You called it first.
I'm calling it second.
Rogan shouldn't have let him tell the Obama joke.
If Dana cuts Torres for the **** joke what is he gonna do in this?
Besides it's the second time he does that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, I just got the joke. He means Obama has his head up his ass.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Can Volkmann just draw Paul Sass or Terry Etim so he can just go away.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stungun via dominating for 2 rounds.

Edit: Dana was probably taking a nap and missed the entire interview.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh, I just got the joke. He means Obama has his head up his ass.


He should have just worded it like that.

Also, Stun Gun by easy decision.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dong Hyum Kim, Volkman and Fitch should never be allowed to fight on the same card again. Just a though.

WAR PIERSON!!!!


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I got the joke. It just sucked.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

those interviews will keep him away from the main cards... at least


----------



## Tiger Mask (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, does Volkman really wanna upset Dana by having a second pop at Obama after a) the last time, and b)a pretty dominant but not very exciting fight? Especially when people get cut for making statements in poor form on twitter?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I just spent the last 30 seconds trying to skip the walkouts, I'm drunk I think. Silly real life not being skipable.

Also, anyone else like Volkmann? Joke was okay but at least he went for it!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Stun Gun TKO


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What did i miss? Volkmann trying to get his name out there by attacking Obama again? And calling out Edgar?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why the hell did this fight start so fast...anyway Im taking Kim obviously by decision.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> I just spent the last 30 seconds trying to skip the walkouts, I'm drunk I think. Silly real life not being skipable.
> 
> Also, anyone else like Volkmann? Joke was okay but at least he went for it!


The joke was just horrible. I can't stand Nobama but at least diss a guy with a bit of intelligence.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kim 10-9.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

What a throw and what a reversal!! The stun gun got the better of the stand up but the judges may give the round to Pierson because of the end. I give it to Kim though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nothing can make a boring card (up until this point) not so boring like Ms. Palmer.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

rygu said:


> The joke was just horrible. I can't stand Nobama but at least diss a guy with a bit of intelligence.


It beats the generic "thanks to my corner men, team and sponsors" line that is spouted no matter what Joe actually asks!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kim's stand up looks really good tonight and he really hasn't looked to take it down. I think Pierson was expecting to sprawl and brawl and its not really working out for him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> It beats the generic "thanks to my corner men, team and sponsors" line that is spouted no matter what Joe actually asks!


Can't say I agree. He made a stupid joke, said something else so stupid I can't even remember what it was, after his boring-ass fight. Then tries to call out a guy 7 leagues above him. 

I'd have gone with "i'd like to thank my sponsors for helping me not starve from lack of FOTN awards."


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rofl....what do you think the odds on DHK KO of the Night was?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Stun gun!! Finally landed the crane kick. Close round up until that point. Kim obviously takes it. 

20-18 so far for Kim


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Segal must be in the building.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

your the best around
nothing's ever gonna keep you down
your the best around


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Segal must be in the building.


Yup. It's impossible a fighter can learn such things without him.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

rygu said:


> Can't say I agree. He made a stupid joke, said something else so stupid I can't even remember what it was, after his boring-ass fight. Then tries to call out a guy 7 leagues above him.
> 
> I'd have gone with "i'd like to thank my sponsors for helping me not starve from lack of FOTN awards."


Stupid or not, I think fighters have noticed trying to market themselves, call people out and at least try to be interesting is the way forward, yeah he failed but fairly boring fighters need to market themselves like that. I mean he's on a five fight win streak and is bottom of the prelims. (In honesty dude you won't get much of a sensible discussion from me I'm drunk as ****, would also like to know the hot ass in your avatar belongs to.)


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Yup. It's impossible a fighter can learn such things without him.


Exactly! Now where is he so he can take credit? Do you think he is at home and like 'F*ck! I knew I should have gone!'?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What the hell is with the reffing tonight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Stupid or not, I think fighters have noticed trying to market themselves, call people out and at least try to be interesting is the way forward, yeah he failed but fairly boring fighters need to market themselves like that. I mean he's on a five fight win streak and is bottom of the prelims. (In honesty dude you won't get much of a sensible discussion from me I'm drunk as ****, would also like to know the hot ass in your avatar belongs to.)


To be honest, it's working. I didn't know about Volkmann before the first Obama comment.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

both of them are so gassed right now lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kim 30-27

Good. Now cut this old man.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

All kim in the third round. 30-27 Kim


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Crazy judo throws are always awesome! Easy decision win for Kim.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd laugh my ass off if he credited Seagal.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Im 3 for 3 on the pickems I am feeling it so far.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Going 3-0


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Haha ******* love stungun.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

**** me hell of a speech


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lmao wtf


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

lmao stun gun loves the mic time.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I speak a little Korean

"Barack Obama needs to remove his hand from his donkey"

odd


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

He gave us the full essay at the end there


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The Bronx cheer was the best. lmao


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What the hell, nobody wants to let Rogan have the mic tonight.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Rauno said:


> To be honest, it's working. I didn't know about Volkmann before the first Obama comment.


That's what my brother just said "Volkmann, who is he? Is that the guy who called him out before?". Seems to be the way.

Anyone else kinda dissapointed in the fights so far by the way?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm 3-0 as well ( would be 4-0 if Riddle was healthy =] ). Go Pearson and and Njokuani!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Anyone else kinda dissapointed in the fights so far by the way?


Nunes/Manny wasn't great but I wouldn't say it was boring.

Volkmann/Efrain of course had that really exciting finish

and Stun Gun/Pierson was exciting in the fact that it showcased Kim's improvement in his stand up.

Also, I'm 3 for 3 on my picks so im lovin it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> That's what my brother just said "Volkmann, who is he? Is that the guy who called him out before?". Seems to be the way.
> 
> Anyone else kinda dissapointed in the fights so far by the way?


Wasn't particularty excited for them anyway so no. :thumbsup:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Is the main event starting now? I'm only finding pre fight shows online


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Is the main event starting now? I'm only finding pre fight shows online


No now theres the spike prelims (2 fights).


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

You cannot stop Jacob Volkmann. You can only hope to contain him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Spike prelims just starting.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They were solid fights the only disappointing thing is the atrocious reffing.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

rygu said:


> No now theres the spike prelims (2 fights).


Thanks bud. Forgot about those.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Castillo took the first round but he may have lost a lot of energy there by picking him Anthony up over and over. He does train with team alpha male though so I'm sure his conditioning is absurd.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Thanks bud. Forgot about those.


Anyone know where us brits can watch them?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Oh Well, I'm not a Facebook member anyway. No skin off my back. They have had several security breaches and they give out your personal info to 3rd parties without your consent or knowledge. Anywho- I'm stoked about the main card. Cerrone & Diaz is gonna be a sick war. Cerrone is so aggressive and Nate is all about taking heat an rollin' with it. The more I think about it- I wonder if Alistair is gonna get an adrenaline dump that might gas him. You cannot deny the amazing comeback win Lensar had against Carwin after eating so many bombs. I think Lesnar's chin & cardio might be the determining factor in this fight. If Reem ends up on his back which is pretty likely, he needs to scramble back to his feet. If not, Brock has a very good chance to finish him on the ground. If Reem gets back to his feet, he has to methodically dismantle Brock like Cain did and pick his shots. If Alistair does that, he has it in the bag. Last UFC event of the 2011--I hope it delivers as much as Arianny, Brittney & Chandella will...


----------

